# UGLY service!



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

My excavator buddy sent me this pic of a house he's working at with this service. I mean call me crazy but who would do this lol. It looks like that's a peice of PVC sleeveing the SE cable through the roof. I guess it's legal being that it's a PVC pipe but my god just do a mast or I don't know run the cable up the gable end of the house or something. I hope nobody on here did this job hah.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I think it looks way better that way than running it (or PVC) around the overhang. That's a clever solution. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

I probably would have ran PVC straight up the front face thru the little skirt.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

They should have moved the service drop over to the gable wall.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Our poco would see that as an opportunity to pirate power before the meter

~CS~


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Points for creativity given but idk its pretty hokey. This is on JCP&L, a First Energy utility. I guess they're not as picky as I thought.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Oy vey


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It's cheap, the builder wants cheap, he gets cheap. He wants to pay for more, he gets more. I've seen far uglier than that.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

underground if possible


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Nov 30, 2013)

It's creative, but it sure is ugly.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Only reason I think it's dumb is because the gable is right there. 

Otherwise it beats the hell out of going _around_ the overhang (which looks terrible in SE and is a complete abortion in PVC), and it's probably still cheaper than a riser.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

lets see, a STRAIGHT peice of pipe through that same roof flashing, a couple feet less wire, no flex connectoers, and this is cheaper? and definenitly ugly!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

papaotis said:


> ...And definitely ugly!


I think that install is pretty darn clean. Is your objection the bends, or the location, or just the fact that it's not pipe?


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> I think that install is pretty darn clean. Is your objection the bends, or the location, or just the fact that it's not pipe?


My answer to that question would be Yes.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey I'm all for using SE cable, but I draw the line here.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mgraw said:


> My answer to that question would be Yes.


 :laughing: That's why I asked. It's not how I would've done it, but if it was the cheapest option and there was no gable, I think that's a good solution. But a lot of guys just pucker up whenever they see cable.


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

My first reaction was how is this legal? Its been a while since I have done any residential. I guess it comes down to if the POCO will allow it.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

If your drilling a hole through that soffit, go ahead and use a stick of pvc shed 40. That SE wire may blow up at any moment.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

A nice looking house, and siding appearance ruined by that crap ran on the exterior. GRC inside the wall like California does is the way to go.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> If your drilling a hole through that soffit, go ahead and use a stick of pvc sched 40. That SE wire may blow up at any moment.


 
fify.


----------



## ccfmioa (Dec 21, 2012)

Future grow house, tap right into that SE in the blind. If PUCO hooks up service i would be surprised.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

A ten foot rigid mast would be just right there and would have saved time in this case.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

It's ugly but not as bad as I thought it was going to be.

I don't think the roof boot is installed correctly.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Bkessler said:


> They should have moved the service drop over to the gable wall.


I dunno. Is there a rule about having it close to the window? Just asking.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

BuzzKill said:


> If your drilling a hole through that soffit, go ahead and use a stick of pvc shed 40. That SE wire may blow up at any moment.


 :sleep1:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> :sleep1:


I like this guy. :thumbup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Our poco would see that as an opportunity to pirate power before the meter
> 
> ~CS~


 That's actually one of the first things that came to mind since I have seen it before, the stealing part anyway.


----------

